# E sulla famiglia: «Destabilizzata da fisco, divorzi e unioni gay»



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*E sulla famiglia: «Destabilizzata da fisco, divorzi e unioni gay»*

*E sulla famiglia: «Destabilizzata da fisco, divorzi e unioni gay»*

*I politici cattolici latitano, 
la Cei pensa a scuole di formazione*

*I vescovi: «La chiesa sosterrà la crescita di una nuova leva di laici cristiani, capaci di impegnarsi in politica»*

  E sulla famiglia: «Destabilizzata da fisco, divorzi e unioni gay»
 I politici cattolici latitano, 
la Cei pensa a scuole di formazione
 I vescovi: «La chiesa sosterrà la crescita di una nuova leva di laici cristiani, capaci di impegnarsi in politica»
*






**CITTÀ DEL VATICANO* - Evidentemente insoddisfatta dalle ultime generazioni di politici cattolici, la Chiesa italiana sosterrà «la crescita di una nuova leva di laici cristiani, capaci di impegnarsi a livello politico con competenza e rigore morale». E lo farà anche «rilanciando le scuole di formazione all'impegno sociale e politico». È quanto afferma la Conferenza episcopale italiana in un passaggio degli Orientamenti pastorali per il decennio 2010-2020, pubblicati sul tema «Educare alla vita buona del Vangelo». 

*IL PAPA *- Anche papa Benedetto XVI rivolgendosi ad un gruppo di vescovi brasiliani della regione Nordeste in visita Ad limina difende l'azione dei vescovi: «Quando i diritti fondamentali della persona o la salvezza delle anime lo esiga, i pastori hanno il grave dovere di emettere un giudizio morale, anche in questioni politiche». Forte preoccupazione era stata espressa nelle ultime settimane dai vescovi per le posizioni abortiste della candidata favorita alla presidenza, Dilma Rousseff, vicina all'attuale presidente Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva. 



*EDUCARE LA CITTADINANZA* - I vescovi dicono di avvertire «la necessità di educare alla cittadinanza responsabile». «L'attuale dinamica sociale - spiegano - appare segnata da una forte tendenza individualistica che svaluta la dimensione sociale, fino a ridurla a una costrizione necessaria e a un prezzo da pagare per ottenere un risultato vantaggioso per il proprio interesse». Invece «nella visione cristiana l'uomo non si realizza da solo, ma grazie alla collaborazione con gli altri e ricercando il bene comune». Per questo «appare necessaria una seria educazione alla socialità e alla cittadinanza, mediante un'ampia diffusione dei principi della dottrina sociale della Chiesa, anche rilanciando le scuole di formazione all'impegno sociale e politico». 








*FAMIGLIE DESTABILIZZATE DAL FISCO* - Ma non di sola politica si sono occupati i vescovi italiani: tra i tanti fattori che minano e destabilizzano l'istituto familiare, ci sono, secondo la Conferenza episcopale italiana, le convivenze di fatto e i divorzi sempre più numerosi, un sistema fiscale che «disincentiva la procreazione», e anche «i tentativi di equiparare alla famiglia forme di convivenza tra persone dello stesso sesso». La famiglia, si legge nel documento «a un tempo, è forte e fragile», e la sua debolezza «non deriva solo da motivi interni alla vita della coppia e al rapporto tra genitori e figli». Secondo la Cei, «molto più pesanti sono i condizionamenti esterni: il sostegno inadeguato al desiderio di maternità e paternità, pur a fronte del grave problema demografico; la difficoltà a conciliare l'impegno lavorativo con la vita familiare, a prendersi cura dei soggetti più deboli, a costruire rapporti sereni in condizioni abitative e urbanistiche sfavorevoli». «A ciò si aggiunga - proseguono i vescovi - il numero crescente delle convivenze di fatto, delle separazioni coniugali e dei divorzi, come pure gli ostacoli di un quadro economico, fiscale e sociale che disincentiva la procreazione». E «non si possono trascurare, tra i fattori destabilizzanti, il diffondersi di stili di vita che rifuggono dalla creazione di legami affettivi stabili e i tentativi di equiparare alla famiglia forme di convivenza tra persone dello stesso sesso». Il richiamo della Cei è che «la famiglia va dunque amata, sostenuta e resa 'protagonista attiva' dell'educazione non solo per i figli, ma per l'intera comunità». «Sostenere adeguatamente la famiglia - conclude -, con scelte politiche ed economiche appropriate, attente in particolare ai nuclei numerosi, diventa un servizio all'intera collettività».


 Redazione online
*28 ottobre 2010
*http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...ci_6439529e-e26c-11df-8440-00144f02aabc.shtml




Ma noi c'abbiamo lui che veglia su di noi*  con i suoi buoni esempi.

*


----------

